# GraemeDanger vs MadameJustify 20:09:13



## MadameJ

Thought it was time to start a wee thread to keep everything noted since its getting really quite close now:happydance:

Bit of background : 

Myself: 27 OH: 25
We've been together almost 6 years,been engaged for 5 and half of those years and have 2 beautiful LO aged 3 and 2. Hate hate hate having a different name to my kids so we decided there was no point waiting it any longer and it was time to become a proper wee family.

So the date *20:09:13* - no special reason it was actually planned round my OH shift pattern(he gets all his 5 years in advance).

Place *The Landmark Hotel,Dundee*(it's actually just be rebranded a DoubleTree by Hilton) - reason we went for this hotel is purely for the beautiful garden room which we will be married in:cloud9: we both love this hotel a lot.

Wedding party 
*Maid of Honor* - Stacey (my big sister)
*Bridesmaids*. - Jen & Kat(bestfriends)
*Flower Girl*. - Lexie(DD)
*Page Boy*. - Leo(DS)

*Best Man*. - Ando
*Groomsmen*. - Darren & Andy
*Usher*. - Sandy


Things Booked/bought :

Hotel *BOOKED* deposit paid.
Registrar *BOOKED* deposit paid.
Band/dj *BOOKED* no deposit paid as its our buddies band that are doing the entertainment.
Transport *BOOKED*no deposit paid as they take payment 6weeks before the day.
Photographer *BOOKED* deposit paid,two of our friends are covering our wedding at an awesomely reduced rate. They're work is BEAutiful!!!
Cake *BOOKED* no deposit needed as my bridesmaid is making it.
My dress *BOUGHT* OMG oh how I love my dress(just got to lose a bit more weight to fit into it)
My shoes *BOUGHT* I <3 them lots.
Bridesmaid dresses *BOUGHT* they are all gonna be looking stunning .
Kilts *BOOKED* no deposit paid,paid on pick up day before wedding.
Rings *DONE* one of my OH groomsmen is a jeweller and he made ours,mine is made from my mums eternity ring and another old ring I have. In no way does it match my engagement ring but its probably the most meaningful ring I'll ever own. My OH is an old ring he had and Darren has sproused it up to look amazing.
Favours *BOUGHT* 
Invites *MADE* just need to do the insides.
My bouquet *MADE* almost completed it:thumbup:
Bridesmaid bouquets*MADE* 1 made,2 to go.
Buttonholes *MADE* 2 made,6 more to go.
Centrepieces *BOUGHT* just have to make them up.



Things still to buy/book

Gifts for the wedding party.
Make up.
Hair accessories.
Flower girl dress and shoes

Ok I'm a lot more organised than I thought:dohh: haha il pop pictures on once I get on the laptop.


----------

